# can you get deactivated from doordash from having a low acceptance rate?



## Brokenglass400

A lot of the orders are just not worth it. Driving 20+ minutes to make $6 are you kiddng me?


----------



## reg barclay

No, Doordash does not deactivate accounts for low acceptance, see screenshot.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Good, cause I'm at 5% for rejecting garbage orders.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Legally and theoretically, no. Not as an “independent contractor.” But they do their best to scare you using multiple methods (passive aggressive e-mails, text messages, and acceptance rate in red with a “very low” warning in app). Also, it seems too coincidental that all these companies mysteriously stop sending you requests for a time after you decline a few orders. I suspect one day a whistleblower or two will expose how shadow bans and secret timeouts were part of the algorithm all along.

And in closing, DoorDash just isn’t worth it. They are a scum of a company using the customer’s tip to pay down your base pay so they only have to shell out a single dollar. Notice how they don’t disclose the individual pay/tip for each order in the app like GrubHub does, but rather just shows the pay for the order that you already knew and then lumps all the tips together separately? And hence, the constant $5/$6 orders all day long. What a scam of a company.


----------



## ANT 7

Doordash are thieving bastards


----------



## Teksaz

They do disclose the tip.


----------



## ANT 7

You should have been paid $24........


----------



## Uberdriver2710

ANT 7 said:


> Doordash are thieving bastards


Double that.


----------



## Uber1111uber

$175 for the day at 6:30 PM how is that even possible?

@$7 a delivery and 2.5 deliveries an hour that's 10 hours. Guess u have a nice market where u can do 3 or more deliveries an hour


----------



## Nats121

Teksaz said:


> They do disclose the tip.
> View attachment 331234


The sleazebags HIDE the tips until AFTER you complete the dash.


----------



## Teksaz

Y'all whine about everything, damn 
Did another $175 today lol


----------



## oicu812

The man/woman hustles. The rest of you whiners are just lazy.





Nats121 said:


> The sleazebags HIDE the tips until AFTER you complete the dash.


That's practically every big food delivery gig except GrubHub even some are reporting that GH is not showing the tips after accepting.


----------



## Nats121

reg barclay said:


> No, Doordash does not deactivate accounts for low acceptance, see screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 331016


They fraudulently deactivated my account because my acceptance rate was 17%, despite their stated policy of never deactivating drivers for low acceptance rates.

My completion rate was an excellent 96%

My customer rating was an excellent 4.83, which was way above average for my market.

My on-time rating was 82%

One night I received an email stating that due to unassigning too many orders, they were deactivating my account.

I was told that I unassigned 8 orders on my last shift and that's the reason for the deactivation. I unassigned ZERO orders. Those 8 "unassigned" orders were DECLINED orders. Every order that I accepted, I completed.

I did the whole routine to contest it... emails, phone calls, screenshots, etc, and I may as well have been talking to a wall.

I told them over and over again that I never accepted those 8 orders in the first place and thus I could not have unassigned them.

I told them to look at their computer and they'll see that every order that I accepted, I completed.

I sent screenshots of my 96% completion rate as proof that I didn't unassign any orders, but they kept repeating the same "you unassigned 8 orders" routine.

I have no doubt whatsoever that DD was pissed about my 17% acceptance rate and trumped up the false claim that I unassigned orders.


----------



## Deleon333

We don’t technically work for them.


----------



## UberKitsa123

My red card was declined at Taco Bell friday, I contact support and they didn't explain why, they just tell me I have the choice of paying with my own personal debit card and they will reimburse me later (um, no thanks) or they will reassign the order to a different driver. I didn't get paid for my time or anything and now my completed delivery rate dropped dramatically! This is not fair at all!


----------



## Brokenglass400

Teksaz said:


> Y'all whine about everything, damn
> Did another $175 today lol
> 
> View attachment 331913


how long did that take you, 20 hours? lol.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

@reg barclay Just noticed that last bit..."You will never be deactivated for a low acceptance rate"

Good to know.


----------



## Teksaz

Brokenglass400 said:


> how long did that take you, 20 hours? lol.


Here's an easy one for you. 
Hint: You'll have to use all 8 fingers and both thumbs lol


----------



## The Jax

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Good, cause I'm at 5% for rejecting garbage orders.


Five percent ??? Get the f*ck out! You must be the king of cherry picking. Thats just ridiculous. I mean, do you just leave the app on all day and only accept really high orders and reject everything else? Just seems almost impossible. I mean, I believe you but wow. You really should screenshot your stats. My acceptance rate is consistently in the 70% range. I can't even fathom 5%. You have to be joking.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

The Jax said:


> Five percent ??? Get the f*ck out! You must be the king of cherry picking. Thats just ridiculous. I mean, do you just leave the app on all day and only accept really high orders and reject everything else? Just seems almost impossible. I mean, I believe you but wow. You really should screenshot your stats. My acceptance rate is consistently in the 70% range. I can't even fathom 5%. You have to be joking.


97% poop orders


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

The Jax said:


> Five percent ??? Get the f*ck out! You must be the king of cherry picking. Thats just ridiculous. I mean, do you just leave the app on all day and only accept really high orders and reject everything else? Just seems almost impossible. I mean, I believe you but wow. You really should screenshot your stats. My acceptance rate is consistently in the 70% range. I can't even fathom 5%. You have to be joking.


 I could see the AR being that low if you do multiple apps and get crappy trips all day long. 
Im a 4.3, 55% AR, 100% completion, 62% on time.

I barely see 2 trips per hours. Delivery in my market, makes me think of Rideshare as a gold mine compared to delivery. How does anyone get any bills paid with delivery income. imho

maybe im not doing it right. lol


----------

